
Google and Microsoft fight hotels' attempts to block personal WiFi - h43k3r
http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/23/tech-business-fights-hotel-attempts-to-block-personal-wifi/?ncid=rss_truncated
======
h43k3r
I have a question. People will use the USB or bluetooth tethering if this
happens then what is the purpose of doing this?

